# Long 510 hydraulic lift problem



## pappyjohn2

Hello folks, I have a 1982 Long 510 tractor, and all of a sudden the bushhog will not lift. The throttle had to be revved up pretty high to get it to lift anyway. With the engine off the bushhog would slowy lower after 5 or 10 minutes. I've cleaned the filter and checked the fluid level but still no luck. Is there any quick way to check the pump or anything to point me in the right direction ? I'm fairly new to this hobby, but it's a great toy. Thanks for any help !!


----------



## long510Tenn

hi pappyjohn2,

we're neighbors! i'm in harrogate, TN just up the road near cumberland gap.

anyway, i have a 510 also but no manual. can you tell me where to fill the hydraulic fluid and where to check level???

as to your problem, i used to own an old oliver 1650. and had similar lift problem. it turned out to be a leak in one of the hoses. needed to have one made at a local shop.


----------



## pappyjohn2

Hello neighbor ! Sitting on the seat, look down, the short dipstick is near the emergency brake ratchet assembly, fill to the top mark and don't get dirt in there. The fill plug is a screw plug to the left of the gear shift towards the front corner of the transmission , use a socket wrench.. If you need any info, I'll try to help


----------



## junglejim

Does it have plugs for hydraulic cylinder ? If it does try a cylinder or you can put in a pressure gauge to check. I would say it is the pump hope this helps


----------



## pappyjohn2

The Hyd. pump was bad . I thought it would be a big job to replace it but it almost fell together. It wouldn't raise at first, giving me a stroke, but I bled the system and it works great. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## KB4GAP

I also have a 510 and I need to know how to bleed the system. A new pump has been install before I bought it and the lift just barely goes up. It goes fast with no load but with 200 lbs on it (me) it stalls even when revel up. 
I need help Please !!!


----------



## junglejim

To bleed keep raising it up and down .There is a down loadable service manual if you google long tractor service manual. It may be the oring in lift cylinder or valve or piece of dirt. If you have a hyd lift cylinder try it on something this will tell you if it is in the 3pt hitch or not


----------



## KB4GAP

I put an old gauge on the remote valve and has good pressure. Just won't raise any weight. Goes up and down with no load. If raised all the way up and shut off will stay there. I stood on it after several days and it's solid. I feel the piston isn't leaking. I just don't know where to go next. Any help I would really appreciate.


----------



## thereader321321

To: KB4GAP

***[possibly ignore first paragraph. I thought your lift was stuck up and you couldn't get it to go down]] ***
A shot in the dark (keep in mind I've got a 610 and not an expert( I just take things i think might be part the problem, clean them and stick them back in). "Pressure relief valve" pg 152 of the service manual someone was kind enough to upload. Mine was located below the seat (like if your sitting in the tractor seat and you try to put your foot under where your sitting thats where it is (man I know that was just awful  ) . Its a big 21mm(ish) bolt that you've never taken off. It's got 3 ball bearings on the end which I sprayed with some pb blaster and hit it with the air hose to get them spinning and put it back in. 

step 2 make sure you've got enough oil in the transmission and rig up a rudimentary air gun nozzle that fits snug in place transmission dipstick. start up the tractor, pressurize the transmission with the air hose and work that lift up and down.

Cleaning the hydraulic filter might couldn't hurt. 

Try the air hose thing first. works wonders I promise.


----------



## Ronnie Waye

Anyone had any problems with 3 point lift jumping at top of travel and also leaking down fast when engine is turned off...also sometimes I have to speed rooms up be it starts lifting. I have a 460 long with this problem.. Any ideas?


----------



## muck63080

Ronnie,
There are O-rings on the piston for the hydraulic cylinder. If they get a cut, tear or break it will cause the issues you are seeing. It is a little time consuming but really not hard to check. The cylinder is horizontal and directly below the seat in front. You have to remove the big hydraulic line and the head to get to the piston. The piston is free floating and will just pull out. Be careful with the gaskets. The piston is not connected to the rod which just has a round ball on the end to push the piston forward. Remove the piston and check these rings. Good luck.

Scott


----------



## Ronnie Waye

Thanks Scott.. Im Gonna try that next.. Already have O=ring for it as well as brass ring and O=ring that seals top of sleeve..


----------

